# Babies!! nearly 4 weeks old



## emmar (Aug 1, 2008)

1








2








3








4








5








6








7


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

How cute are they!!!  xxx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww little sweeties,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## chaospony (Sep 19, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwwww they are so cute! Any pictures of mum and dad?


----------



## emmar (Aug 1, 2008)

pheebs ..mummy


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

Aww sweeties


----------



## emmar (Aug 1, 2008)

thank you everyone 

it's the biggest litter i have had , so am really proud of this litter


----------



## Fireblade (Sep 7, 2008)

Awww bless, they are coming on a treat Emma.xxxxx


----------



## emmar (Aug 1, 2008)

thank you


----------



## TinkersGal (Sep 5, 2008)

Lovely babettes there, Crackin litter ,Ems!!!


----------



## chaospony (Sep 19, 2008)

Mummy is gorgeous too!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*aww babies are so cute, and mum looks great :*D


----------



## emmar (Aug 1, 2008)

thank you  

i have some more babies due in oct


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

there lovely em, welldone x


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

i want mummy x


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Aww what little stunners, I'll bet they will be little show stoppers. 

Sue


----------



## emmar (Aug 1, 2008)

thank you wot a lovely thing to say  
i soo wish lol


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Awww you have lovly little kittens there


----------



## emmar (Aug 1, 2008)

thank you soo much


----------



## siams (Nov 2, 2007)

Awww they are sooo cute


----------

